# de-ICED, What next?



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

First, thanks to those folks on various forums who have responded to my questions. I was able to remove the starter which was the last thing connecting the engine to the tranny. They are now separated. Progress showni in last six photos in this album http://picasaweb.google.com/xer0925/EVConversion?feat=directlink

Need to clean car up and figure out what's next.


----------

